# CMS Guidelines



## Tonyj (Oct 4, 2011)

Can anyone guide me as to where I may be able to find guidelines via CMS on ordering lab test by physicians who own their own lab? e.g. Does he need written documentation in the report as to why he's ordering CBC, although a proper Rx is provided for the service (that is CBC w/Diagnosis).


----------



## ajs (Oct 18, 2011)

On the CMS website in the MLN series catalog, there is a fact sheet about billing laboratory services.  It states that ordered labs must be medically necessary relating to the patient's condition, so I would think there should be a note in the chart stating what lab is being ordered and why in order to establish medical necessity.


----------

